# CUTLASS ...



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF SYSTEM CAN YOU PUT IN CUTLASS...I WANT SOME 6X9 BUT THEY WONT FIT ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 6 2009, 06:31 PM~14113298
> *WHAT KIND OF SYSTEM CAN YOU PUT IN CUTLASS...I WANT SOME 6X9 BUT THEY WONT FIT ...
> *


They will only you have to get a adapter that goes from 4X10's to 6X9's.

As for a system that's up to you.What's your budget,do you wana bang the shit outa it of kinda mild.

There's 2 many variables


----------



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2009, 05:40 PM~14113329
> *They will only you have to get a adapter that goes from 4X10's to 6X9's.
> 
> As for a system that's up to you.What's your budget,do you wana bang the shit outa it of kinda mild.
> ...


THE ONLY THING I HAVE 12 INCH CYLINDERS..I THINK THAT WILL HIT THE SPEAKERS...AND ON THE FRONT ITHINK THERES 3 1/2..BUT I DONT WANT TO CRACK THE DASH...I WHANT A LITTLE BASS BUT THE MOST I WANT IS MORE CLEAR ASS VOICE... :biggrin:


----------



## forevrbumpn (Apr 21, 2009)

can buy some kick panel speaker pods for pretty cheap I'am sure, that will help with imaging, and over all sound
As far as rear, well, one thing you might be able to do is do a matching pair of components in the rear, with a little baffle to make them fit in the location of the 4x10"s That all will help with over all sound, and imaging, and please amplify them, you dont want to drive down the street with that staticy aluminum foil sound do ya?
As far as the dash 3.5"s well, maybe a pair of high passed after market 3.5"s in that location, ran off the deck would be okay, just as some front end fill

If you want some major sound, and dont mind spending some money, the area below the side rear windows have a cavity You can throw 6x9s easily in there with a little effort, and customization, OR even some 8" coax, or components


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 6 2009, 06:48 PM~14113375
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE ONLY THING I HAVE 12 INCH CYLINDERS..I THINK THAT WILL HIT THE SPEAKERS...AND ON THE FRONT ITHINK THERES 3 1/2..BUT I DONT WANT TO CRACK THE DASH...I WHANT A LITTLE BASS BUT THE MOST I WANT IS MORE CLEAR ASS VOICE... :biggrin:
> *


Yea that could cause a problem w/ them cylinders.
There should just be a cover over the 3 1/2's get a 90 degree hook and pry them up slowly.It's kida tight to get them out,if i remember correctly i ended up using a 7 or 8 mm socket w/ a pair of pliers to get them out.
Also make sure you get a 3 1/2 the will fit.Some 3 1/2 have a bigger magnet and you won't be able to get it all the way down.I do know that my alpines went it fine.

Like stated above 6x9's under the side windows,i have also seen (if you like playing w/ fiberglass) people make pods that sit on the rear deck 6 1/2 and tweet on each side or whatever you like


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

take the rear deck cover out and make a new one large enough to fit the 6x9s and center the 6x9s instead using the stock locations so the cylinders dont hit


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 6 2009, 09:25 PM~14114215
> *take the rear deck cover out and make a new one large enough to fit the 6x9s and center the 6x9s instead using the stock locations so the cylinders dont hit
> *


Got any pics???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i been just doing little misc shit .........
extended my rear deck 2"....








i used a piece of 1.25 angle 1/8 thick and formed it to match the contour of the rear seat, you can see i made a series of cuts to shape it then welded them up once they where in place
























i had to contour both sides so it followd the original deck here it is all welded up 
















i welded a tab in the center to just to stiffen it up
















made it to fit 6-6.5" speakers ,but im trying to work it out to fit 4-6x9s ,we will have to see what happens cylinders make it very difficult


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

looking good


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

you could also get 6.5 adapters and mount the speakers in the rear side plastic interior panels...still will give you plenty of sound inside the cab of the car


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

i put 6.5 components in where the coaxle's are above, and put the tweeter next to the window facing forward when i had my cutlass, i would post a pic but i sold the car a couple months ago, then i left the 4x10 holes empty so the sound would go thru when my seat was up, that way there is no ports n and no advertising to tweekers with the ports, plus it looked good


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 6 2009, 05:31 PM~14113298
> *WHAT KIND OF SYSTEM CAN YOU PUT IN CUTLASS...I WANT SOME 6X9 BUT THEY WONT FIT ...
> *


6X9's fit nicely under the rear qtr window :yes: 









and with a little trimming _you can fit a 4"_ in the stock 3.5" locations on the dash... I would then recommend components and you can place the tweeter on the door.


----------



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 8 2009, 03:32 PM~14128781
> *6X9's fit nicely under the rear qtr window  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good...whats holding the 6x9...and the tweeter whats holding them?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 8 2009, 05:06 PM~14129160
> *that looks good...whats holding the 6x9...and the tweeter whats holding them?
> *


as for the 6x9's i've seen people just screw them in.Witch is not the way i would go i would either
Glue a piece of wood to the back side of teh panel
Glass a the back side (little bit of work tho)
Form a piece of abs plastic to the back side and glue it down

As for the tweeter.My alpines had a metal bracket that screwed to the back side of the tweet and kinda sandwiched the tweet to the panel


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 8 2009, 04:06 PM~14129160
> *that looks good...whats holding the 6x9...and the tweeter whats holding them?
> *


The 6X9's are attached to the sheetmetal behind the panel and the tweeters come with a flush mount kit with a clip that fits behind the door panel to hold them in place.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 8 2009, 03:32 PM~14128781
> *6X9's fit nicely under the rear qtr window  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty slick idea man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 6 2009, 05:48 PM~14113375
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE ONLY THING I HAVE 12 INCH CYLINDERS..I THINK THAT WILL HIT THE SPEAKERS...AND ON THE FRONT ITHINK THERES 3 1/2..BUT I DONT WANT TO CRACK THE DASH...I WHANT A LITTLE BASS BUT THE MOST I WANT IS MORE CLEAR ASS VOICE... :biggrin:
> *



oh by the way i got 16s in the rear of my regal and a box for 2 10's


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 08:37 PM~14153853
> *oh by the way i got 16s in the rear of my regal and a box for 2 10's
> 
> 
> ...


I can get a good deal on some RE se 10's.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 10 2009, 06:51 PM~14153999
> *I can get a good deal on some RE se 10's.
> *



ya ive had good luck with the cerwin vegas 2007 model..ive had them in another car for about 3 years now and havent replaced either of them yet...they are wired down to 1 ohm on a hifonics merlin class D amp..and i got the 10s wired on the same amp in my regal at 1 ohm...i just happen to burn up 1 of the voice coils on the chrome vega and my buddy who owns a car stereo shop only had dual 2 ohm subs of that model and not the dual 4 ohms..so i had to get the new model from sonicelectronics.com


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Wow, Some of you go threw TOO much work, For BAD imaging.









*Still have to grind the back edge of the pods so they will sit flush.









And ill be putting a 6.5" under my rear sail window, If i feel i need Rear fill. However i dont think i will, so the mids i have, Will probably go into another vehicle.

From the pics ive seen of behind the panel under the rear sail, It looks pretty shallow.. Anyone got aproximate measurements? My mids are probably about 4.75" deep easily. I honestly think they will buldge out, If i try to glass them in back there. Any opinions?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 16 2009, 06:25 AM~14204384
> *Wow, Some of you go threw TOO much work, For BAD imaging.
> 
> From the pics ive seen of behind the panel under the rear sail, It looks pretty shallow.. Anyone got aproximate measurements? My mids are probably about 4.75" deep easily. I honestly think they will buldge out, If i try to glass them in back there. Any opinions?
> *


You make a negative comment about how people set up their systems and then you think they are all going to jump to help you out? Not sure how that is going to work out for you. GL with that.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 09:32 AM~14204409
> *You make a negative comment about how people set up their systems and then you think they are all going to jump to help you out? Not sure how that is going to work out for you. GL with that.
> *


Yep, good luck, or should I say... look somewhere else.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 16 2009, 07:08 AM~14204608
> *Yep, good luck, or should I say... look somewhere else.*



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

When I am looking for a hand from people I typically don't start by putting them down....but that is just me. What do I know? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 10:49 AM~14204845
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> When I am looking for a hand from people I typically don't start by putting them down....but that is just me. What do I know?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I know on some forums (don't ask, I won't name names) the members are fucking upity about everything and critizise everything.

Here, if you want help don't be a dick like you know it all and in the next sentence ask for help.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

I mention you guys go threw an ass ton of work, For bad imaging, And you get all butthurt? Thats fine i dont need no help anyways.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 18 2009, 02:04 AM~14225861
> *I mention you guys go threw an ass ton of work, For bad imaging, And you get all butthurt? Thats fine i dont need no help anyways.
> *


Yup...your work looks like it is above and beyond anything I have ever seen before. You don't need any help! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Care to elaborate? My works picked me up several other side jobs, So it must not be TOO bad.

And as far as me not needing you SMD nutriders help, I meant i had already gotten the answer i needed. Thanks anyways, now get back to jockin Steve.

P.S., Your work dont look any better, To be perfectly honest.

Btw, If your talking about the finishing stages, They will be wrapped. No need to go any further. If i was painting them, I agree, They need more work [Other then what ive mentioned so far, Grinding the backs off of them, To get them to sit flush on the panels.]. If your talking about the way there sitting on the panel's, It is due to the backs needing to be ground down.


----------



## serio_xl (Jun 20, 2009)

i had a cutlass once

serio!!!!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 6 2009, 05:40 PM~14113329
> *They will only you have to get a adapter that goes from 4X10's to 6X9's.
> 
> As for a system that's up to you.What's your budget,do you wana bang the shit outa it of kinda mild.
> ...


X2


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 19 2009, 08:59 PM~14242856
> *Care to elaborate? My works picked me up several other side jobs, So it must not be TOO bad.
> 
> And as far as me not needing you SMD nutriders help, I meant i had already gotten the answer i needed. Thanks anyways, now get back to jockin Steve.
> ...


Who mentioned SMD? If someone is a dick, I call them a dick. Sounds like you have a problem with some one elses site. Did they run you off for being a jerk off?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Jun 19 2009, 05:59 PM~14242856
> *Care to elaborate? My works picked me up several other side jobs, So it must not be TOO bad.
> 
> And as far as me not needing you SMD nutriders help, I meant i had already gotten the answer i needed. Thanks anyways, now get back to jockin Steve.
> ...


Picking up side jobs doesn't mean your work is worth a dam...anybody can post up crap on CL and such and pick up side jobs from kids in high school that can't afford real work. 

As far as my work goes...never claimed to be perfect, nor do I put down others until they come in here running their mouths. That is where you come in. You have posted a picture of some pillars that you molded a tweeter into, and a pod that bolts to a door.....isn't anything about either of those that stands out and wows anyone here, so as far as it goes, like I mentioned, your work isn't anything standing out! 

And much like Airborne mentioned I don't remember anyone posting anything about SMD on here. You have a little man crush? :uh: :uh:


----------

